# .



## Bendixontherails (Dec 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Labea (Dec 13, 2007)

!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Dec 13, 2007)

*


----------



## Labea (Dec 14, 2007)

@


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2007)

hahaha... you two have entirely too much time on your hands!


----------



## Labea (Dec 14, 2007)

i agree with you matt. i am in desperate need of a hobby!


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 14, 2007)

stenciling would be a good hobby


----------



## Bendixontherails (Dec 15, 2007)

I live in a dry county... nuff said.


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

Bendixontherails said:


> I live in a dry county... nuff said.



you poor dear


----------

